# lowering -> rubbing -> fender rolling?!?!



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont read too much about this in the TT forums, but those of you are are lowered...do you guys rub a lot? and what did u do about it? it seems ppl in the vw forums are rolling their fenders..
i have around a one finger gap between my tires (offset = 35) and my fender...and i have a 15 mm spacer...i dont think i have rubbed yet...but i'm just thinking if its safe to tale preventative measures...thanks guys!


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: lowering -> rubbing -> fender rolling?!?! (keitth24)*

my wheels are 18 x 8 by the way
!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: lowering -> rubbing -> fender rolling?!?! (keitth24)*

I think if your rubbing just raising it a tid bit is easiest. I dont think many people roll fenders on TTs as the fenders already have definitive lines. 
I feel im fairly low.. not slammed but pretty low. & havent had any probs yet.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

mine rub when the suspension is working hard...only damage is chafed fender liners...I'm slammed on pss9's runnig 8.5 & 9.5 bbs lm's with 235 & 265 tires


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

My offset is pretty big in the rear and on big hits, it buzzes. the fronts used to buzz until i rolled the very edge of the sheetmetal flat in the front. i'm 1" down


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

coool...i never rubbed...but i'm just seeing if neone takes necessary precautions when lowering their cars! thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_mine rub when the suspension is working hard...only damage is chafed fender liners...I'm slammed on pss9's runnig 8.5 & 9.5 bbs lm's with 235 & 265 tires

235 on 8.5" wheels and you don't rub much? Pics for proof that you're slammed.
I had 225 on 8.5 LM's and I rubbed over any bump so I switched the tire to a 215 and the rubbing went away. I'm not that slammed either..


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

Oooh a call out...I like that








Brace yourself...Oh and dont forget the 265's on the 9.5 rims on the rear








































Enjoy...









_Modified by Qu!cks!lva at 4:29 PM 8-11-2008_


_Modified by Qu!cks!lva at 4:30 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

i'd say lowered not slammed but that's just me


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

so where do u guys rub? on the fender lining? or the actual fender itself?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

im slammed on vmaxx's. i rub on driveways and or bumps on the road ONLY when im turning at slow speeds. 
key is to go in straight than after the bump/driveway then turn. 
rub all on the fender lining.
on 225/40/18 tires, 18x8 et+35.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*

lol the price we pay for looking balller....have u thought about modifying your fender slightly to avoid rubbing...or is this sometihng you want to deal with?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ well my new set of rims comes in about a week or 2. 
we'll see how the rubbing goes from there. same spec:
18x8, et+35... but i hear there's a stretch to it so that myte reduce my rubbing. sigh, i'd hate to higher it so i myte jus rock it slammed with the rubbing


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

235/30/19 front and 275/30/19 rear 
19x8 front and 19x10 rear
The rear used to rub, so I adjusted the rear until no more rubbing. I have the koni coilover kit. Eddie


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

hey so do you rub in the front? what offset are your wheels? and are u running spacers
?


----------

